# Honey-Grilled Shrimp w/Roasted Corn Relish Tacos!



## civilsmoker (Oct 22, 2020)

Today was Friday for me on my 9/80 week so another Gordon R Hells Kitchen menu meal.........

Started of by marinating the shrimp....
Honey, chipotle peppers w/adobe sauce garlic, water, lime juice, classic olive, and salt....






After 2 hours they were skewered in preparation for the grill.





The skewered shrimp were placed on preheated grill grated Weber for a nice sear!





off the grill awaiting to be consumed!!!





Next up the roasted corn relish.....
Oven roasted corn, red pepper, jalapeño, diced tomato, scallions, cilantro, lime zest, sugar, chili powder, and cumin.





Holy smokers this relish is BAM BAM!

Now the cilantro rice:
Sautéed minced garlic, onion, Serrano chili simmered with some chicken broth. Then blended with some broth, white wine vinegar, cumin and cilantro....this is mixed in with rice.....





the plate is made by a bed of rice with relish on the side and then topped with the grilled shrimp. It is garnished with spicy creme fraiche (creme, lime juice, smoked paprika, cayenne, diced jalapeño, and salt & creme, chipotle and adobo)





Shrimp Taco MONEY!!!!





my hats of to GR again, the man knows flavor!!!!


----------



## PAS (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice very nice looking. Any idea what the temp on the grill grate was when you put the shrimp on? Curious cause I always manage to char/burn the honey on shrimp when I use it as a marinade on shrimp.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 22, 2020)

PAS said:


> Looks wonderful!


Thanks PAS!



ChuxPick said:


> Nice very nice looking. Any idea what the temp on the grill grate was when you put the shrimp on? Curious cause I always manage to char/burn the honey on shrimp when I use it as a marinade on shrimp.


Thanks chux!

For the grill grates.... judging by experience they were probably close to the 550 ish range. The shrimp was only on for about 2.5 mins per side.  Shrimp doesn’t take long with that searing heat at all.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks wonderful.  I a big GR fan.  Man knows his stuff.  Only chef I like better is Rick Bayless.


----------



## xray (Oct 23, 2020)

Hot Damn!! Those shrimp tacos sure look good and that plated shot belongs in a magazine.

Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 23, 2020)

Man does that look good! I would stuff myself with those! We had tacos on Tuesday but I may have to have them again this weekend after seeing this! Awesome job!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

Good looking meal.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mighty fine looking tacos Civil. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2020)

Heck yeah bud. Looks beautiful and delicious. Gonna bookmark


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2020)

Outstanding man! Congrats on the well deserved ride. Looks delicious.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks wonderful.  I a big GR fan.  Man knows his stuff.  Only chef I like better is Rick Bayless.


Thanks Brian!  I will have to look Rick B up,  Needles to say GR has utterly changed our menu list at our house!



xray said:


> Hot Damn!! Those shrimp tacos sure look good and that plated shot belongs in a magazine.
> 
> Like!


Thanks XR, that is much appreciated, I have had many a shrimp taco in my day but these were the best ones I’ve ever had. The flavor combination is a one bite wow moment!



Sowsage said:


> Man does that look good! I would stuff myself with those! We had tacos on Tuesday but I may have to have them again this weekend after seeing this! Awesome job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, there wasn’t mush left overs.....we WILL be doing them again for sure....many more times!

love the meme.....just make movies like that anymore.....


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking meal.
> Jim


Many thanks Jim!



gmc2003 said:


> Mighty fine looking tacos Civil. Nicely done
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, GR recipe earns the points they are spot on!


TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud. Looks beautiful and delicious. Gonna bookmark


Thanks Jake, the flavor combinations is really nice! It seems like to might be really spicy but it is really not. You do have to run the kitchen fan cause it will cause tears while prepping. Lol



SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 467852
> 
> 
> Outstanding man! Congrats on the well deserved ride. Looks delicious.


Oh man SVF, love it!  Many thanks!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

mike243
 thanks for the like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

That looks Fantastic!!
Nice Job, Civil !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Fantastic!!
> Nice Job, Civil !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, much appreciated!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 23, 2020)

There you another fine looking deal.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2020)

Sign me up for a plate full of those tacos, looks delish! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Civil, that is one absolutely divine looking meal sir. A simply gorgeous, magazine quality, 5-star meal. Excellent job and thanks for sharing one of my favorite meal that unfortunately I cannot make due to Tracy's aversion to anything that swims. I can however live vicariously through you till she heads out for an evening. Than I'm gonna tear these up!!

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2020)

that looks delicious! Turn mine into a burrito...I would eat all of that. Very nice!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> There you another fine looking deal.
> 
> Warren


Thanks warren!  It was a a fun one to put together!



sawhorseray said:


> Sign me up for a plate full of those tacos, looks delish! RAY


Thanks RAY! I can honestly say they were addicting!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Civil, that is one absolutely divine looking meal sir. A simply gorgeous, magazine quality, 5-star meal. Excellent job and thanks for sharing one of my favorite meal that unfortunately I cannot make due to Tracy's aversion to anything that swims. I can however live vicariously through you till she heads out for an evening. Than I'm gonna tear these up!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!  GR even has platting directions in his recipes with pics so it’s the whole deal!

That would be rough for me if all I could do is look at pics.....  you are a good man!




Brokenhandle said:


> that looks delicious! Turn mine into a burrito...I would eat all of that. Very nice!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, it would make a very fine burrito for sure. Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

Hell Yeah!
That plate is simply beautiful, fantastic work all around.
And that relish... Yum!
Strong work man, very strong.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2020)

That looks killer. Nicely done !


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks awesome man! I’d  tear some of that shrimp up.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok that was soooo gooood had to see if a do over would be just as good.....

So a few for skewers on the Barbie! LOL






The shrimp flip....





oh grilled shrimp is just a beautiful thing!





ok so this one is for 

 Brokenhandle
.....shrimp burrito!  The burrito was built with a bed of the cilantro rice, relish, shrimp and Creme (one of each flavored Creme). Then grilled to toast the tortillas, then another side of the rice and salsa but my wife added some black beans and her chips and salsa!





Oh man I’m in a happy place!





Thanks for viewing!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> That plate is simply beautiful, fantastic work all around.
> And that relish... Yum!
> Strong work man, very strong.


thanks chiler!  The relish is the bomb!



Winterrider said:


> That looks killer. Nicely done !


Thanks winter, greatly appreciated. 



jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome man! I’d  tear some of that shrimp up.


much appreciated jcam!  It was worth a second in a row dinner at our house!  One set was not enough.



 Johnny Ray
 thanks for the like!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow! That looks beautiful! Like!


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Today was Friday for me on my 9/80 week so another Gordon R Hells Kitchen menu meal.........
> 
> Started of by marinating the shrimp....
> Honey, chipotle peppers w/adobe sauce garlic, water, lime juice, classic olive, and salt....
> ...


Hawt dawg Uncle Jed. That's packing a little heat but I love it. Point.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 24, 2020)

WOA!  that look SOOOOOOO good, great cook!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 25, 2020)

I as going to try the marinade for shimp today.  Do you have amounts by any chance?


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Wow! That looks beautiful! Like!


Thanks Steve!



BigTurtle said:


> Hawt dawg Uncle Jed. That's packing a little heat but I love it. Point.


LOL BigT and thanks!  It’s winter time so heat is needed. 



Brian Trommater said:


> I as going to try the marinade for shimp today.  Do you have amounts by any chance?



BT, since is out of GRs cook book I didn’t post the amounts.... I will send you a PM.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

sandyut said:


> WOA!  that look SOOOOOOO good, great cook!



many thanks sandy! Ps the snow is coming you better prep your ski gear!


C
 crj700
 thanks for the like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I as going to try the marinade for shimp today.  Do you have amounts by any chance?



PM sent


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

IH 1026
 thanks for the like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 28, 2020)

texomakid
 thanks for the like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 31, 2020)

meatallica
 thanks for the like!  And I like your user name!


----------

